# لأول مرة Asme 9 كامل ادخل وشوف



## احمد عزت20 (1 مارس 2007)

:1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1:
:63: 
:14: 

 لأول مرة ASME 9 كامل ادخل وشوف

http://rapidshare.com/files/18812944/ASME_9.rar


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (1 مارس 2007)

*شكرا*

1000 1000 1000 شكر
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس احمد
وياريت البريد الالكترونى الخاص بك للتواصل


----------



## pilot_789 (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشا


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (7 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحت يابشمهندش انا مش فاهم ماذا تعنىasme 9اصل انا لسه فى اولى تعدين وبترول


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 أغسطس 2007)

ولا يهمك يا باشمهندس إسلام
ASME 9 :
ASME هي إختصار لــ American Society for Mechanical Engineers 
الجمعية الأمريكية للمهندسين الميكانيكيين
أما ASME 9 فهو إصدار من إصدارات هذه الجمعية 
وهو أحد سلسلة الـــ" ASME code " وإليك بعض أجزاءه:
ASME V  Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code — Non-destructive Testing
ASME VIII  Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code — Division 1 — Pressure
Vessels
ASME IX  Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code — Welding and Brazing
Qualifications

ASME 9 = ASME IX

ASME A 10.7 Construction & Demolition – Commercial Explosives & Blasting Agents

ASME B16.3 Malleable Iron Threaded
Fittings, Class 150 and 300

ASME B16.5  Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings

ASME B16.9 Factory-Made Wrought Steel Buttwelding Fittings

ASME B16.11 Forged Steel Fittings, Socket-Welding and Threaded

ASME B16.20  Ring-Joint Gaskets and Grooves for Steel Pipe Flanges
ASME B16.21 Nonmetallic Flat Gaskets for Pipe Flanges


ASME B16.25 Buttwelding Ends

ASME B16.28  Wrought Steel Buttwelding Short Radius Elbows and
Returns

ASME B31.4  Liquid Transportation Systems for Hydrocarbons, Liquid
PetroleumGas, Anhydrous Ammonia, and Alcohols

ASME B31.8  Gas Transmission and Distribution Piping Systems


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر مشرفنا الغا لى و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا" جزيلا" أخ أحمد عزت و شكر خاص لمشرفنا محمد حمزه


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 أغسطس 2007)

thanxx
alot


----------



## Khalidmh (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن سنة الاصدار لو سمحت


----------



## petroble (10 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## asal_80_77 (10 أغسطس 2007)

بجد مجهود اكتر من رائع


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (12 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر للجميع في اغناء هذا الموضوع
وخاصة للاخ احمد عزت
مع الشكر


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (13 أغسطس 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا ياباشا


----------



## goodgood321 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا أخي على هذا المجهود وان شاء الله لك الأجر على هذا العمل 
ممكن أطلب كل الأجزاء لـــ Asme


----------



## mawlood (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hhhkhalil (23 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمد بن عايض (3 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك بعنف


----------



## عمرو رمزى (25 فبراير 2010)

:75:شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
ولكن أريد 
casti guide book to asme 9,
casti guide book to asme 8
casti blue book 
casti red book 
casti guide book to asme 2


----------



## عادل يحيى (4 مايو 2010)

هل يوجد asme ptc 4


----------



## appess (4 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتحيQ.C (7 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي أحمد علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (9 مايو 2010)

تسلم يا صحبى


----------



## ashraff (21 فبراير 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

